# PMS symptoms while breastfeeding???



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am 3 months postpartum after my 3rd child. Right about now after both #1 and #2 my period returned. #1 I supplemented, and #2 I didn't supplement but she slept long enough through the night that my period started back up. With #3 I have not supplemented a drop, and his longest stretch is early evening (I pump then) so he does not sleep through the night (esp. right now, during his growth spurt) and I don't go longer than 4-5 hours once a day, usually 2-3 hours the rest of the day. But I feel absolutely terrible! 2 weeks ago I started feeling like I was getting PMS, and started downing extra calcium to prevent water retention. I had a break for 1 1/2 weeks and now again it is worse than before! I am still taking a calcium/magnesium/zinc supplement in addition to my prenatal vitamins, and a B complex vitamin every other day. I feel so gross, and even though I'm not gaining weight, I am ballooning up with water again!

I read somewhere online that during nursing you can feel like this for weeks or months at a time until your period returns. Is this true? Has anyone else had this experience? I'm not sure what is worse- feeling blobby like this or having it all come back and dealing with that huge drop in milk supply with complete exhaustion that happened with my #2 for half of the month every month.

Is there anything else I can do or take (vitamins, etc.)?


----------

